# Anyone with B & G springs?



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Normally its the other way around because of the engine weight.


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I did a rear engine swap in my Cruze, maybe that explains it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Had this problem with my Pedders, it was a design error. This is the first I've heard with the B&G'S......contact the person who sold them to you, and good luck!


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok will do, thanks for the input.


----------

